# Hmmmmmm.............only affecting me now???



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies   

Its been a long time since I used FF but after our 3rd failed IVF in April and being told in May that our only chance of a family is donor eggs I thought I was coping ok until the last week or so but.................BAM!!!!! Has hit me like a ton of s**t all of a sudden and I'm in bits    Its affecting my home life, my work and social life!!!  I dont want to mix with anyone, I have cancelled nights out and have been arguing and picking fights with my poor Hubby ( which is something I never usually do as we are a strong couple) I am constantly feeling the pressure in work and was actually called in to speak to my boss today and near had a melt down. She has agreed that I have had to deal with a lot of extra work due to my colleague retiring which will hopefully sort out work situation.  But, I'm wondering, is this normal to feel like this nearly 6 months down the line or am I just being a drama queen? Why is it only affecting me so much now? Its like the elephant in the room at the minute at home    We both know the situation and that we need to do but neither of us wants to admit the end of the road has came with nothing to show after 5 long, emotional years!!!!!

Has anyone else had these feelings so far after treatment and how in the name of goodness did you start to get over it!!!

Sorry such a me, me , me post!!!! feeling mighty desperate today   

hope everyone else doing ok

thanks for reading!!

Jooles


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jooles

So sorry to hear about your 3rd failed cycle.  I think that having a cycle that fails is like a bereavement.  The grief hits in waves.  It is no doubt a complete rollercoaster of emotions.  The uncertainty that comes with each stage is very difficult to deal with.  I think what you are feeling is totally natural. You have been hoping against hope that you would have your own child from your own genetic embryo.  This is a big big disappointment and like the passing away of a loved one the fallout from such sadness will hit you in waves.  There will be days when you will feel so much stronger and able to cope and there will be other low points where you will feel such sadness and despair.  You are lucky to have a good husband who you clearly love so much.  So many people never meet an other half who are as good.  I hope that you will feel a bit more positive in the near future.  My thoughts are with you and here's another  to cheer you up.....


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Jooles i just want to say how sorry i am that you have had another failed cycle,i often think of you   
I hope you get the strength to get you through this terrible time


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi just wanted to say I'm sorry that your going through such a had time I've have lots of losses and each one is harder to get over than the last I also needed a donor and that alone can play with your head the RFC have a really good councillor and you can speak to her on the phone . Good luck on your donor cycle and pm me if you need any info I've just finished my donor cycle and got a bfp on Monday but spotting so early days xxx


----------

